# Can't identify this frog



## richgarrett (Feb 24, 2009)

I took this picture at a roadside reptile place in the Black Hills of South Dakota a couple of years ago. I am unable to identify what species it is. 
Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,
rich


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

the picture doesnt seem to be working for me. sorry.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

ok and now it is! whatever!

anyway that is some kind of morph of auratus. maybe "kahlua" or "camo". check the care sheet section for dendrobates auratus.


----------

